# Best place for eyeshadow samples in baggies? Good value for the size?



## toogerbug (Mar 23, 2009)

Hi,

I bought some 3 gram jars to transfer my Adorned With Grace baggie samples (from when she was testing123). I THINK the size is 1/8 t. But I just got some 1/8 samples (in jars) from Pure Luxe and they look a LOT bigger. The Adorned With Grace samples (maybe they were smaller then?) barely cover the bottom of a 3 gram jar.

Anyway, since I have my own jars (3 gram) where should I get sample baggies of shadows/pigments from? I thought about The She Space, but they are super tiny, right? (Correct me if I'm wrong.)

What size samples should I be looking for to use my 3 gram jars?

Any help to a mineral newcomer is warmly welcomed! 

Thanks!


----------



## daphneM (Mar 25, 2009)

Well, I'm not sure about sizes. I haven't put my samples in jars yet. I've only gotten samples from two companies so far - one being Aromaleigh. I love their stuff, but their samples are TEENY: 1/16 teaspoon. It's barely dust in the bag. The other one I've tried is a newer gal who calls her line Detrivore. Her samples are VERY generous - easily 1/4 teaspoon. Her colors and quality are great, so I definitely recommend trying her for samples to put in your 3g jars!


----------



## usmcwife27 (Mar 26, 2009)

Hands down Coastal Scents "Micas" at $1 an ounce cant be beat. I have every color and their gorgeous!!! They feel 3, 5 gram jars to the brim!!


----------



## ashk36 (Mar 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *usmcwife27* 

 
_Hands down Coastal Scents "Micas" at $1 an ounce cant be beat. I have every color and their gorgeous!!! They feel 3, 5 gram jars to the brim!!_

 
Yep, definitely Coastal Scents. I ordered several samples and I transferred them all to small jars and they filled to the top, with plenty of product still in the baggy.


----------



## VintageAqua (Apr 9, 2009)

I also suggest coastal scents for their color selection but most of the time its just pure mica. 

TKB Trading and beauty from the earth are also great and inexpensive. Usually around $1 a sample.


----------



## stickles (Apr 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VintageAqua* 

 
_I also suggest coastal scents for their color selection but most of the time its just pure mica. 

TKB Trading and beauty from the earth are also great and inexpensive. Usually around $1 a sample._

 
TKB ($1.5/tbsp or tsp depending) has some very some duochrome shades that you won't find in coastal scents, but their intl shipping is a bit high. Nonetheless I placed a big ole order exclusively of samples in baggies, and I've taken pics and swatched them all here:

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f217/t...atches-137058/


----------



## lisakate (Apr 26, 2009)

Out of Aromaleigh, TBK, Beautiful Girls Minerals, Pure anada and she space (these are the companies I've ordered from with baggies) I found that she space gives the most for your money. $.05 and almost fills a 3 gram jar! + if you like them, full size is only $4.


----------



## swaly (Jun 8, 2009)

I can't believe how much Aromaleigh charges for their samples. I know they're a little more blended than Coastal Scents or TKB which are mostly just straight micas and maybe harder to use/apply, but the price difference is just staggering. I Googled what 1/16th of a tsp. looks like because I found it hard to visualize such an infinitesimally small size...and it's tiny! Like literally a little clod of dust at the bottom of a jar. The Aromaleigh Rocks! colors are SO gorgeous though, which is what makes it so sad


----------



## Willa (Jun 18, 2009)

Yes, Aromaleigh's colors are super but their samples are ridiculous
I was so mad when I got them that I never used it
I wrote them an email about this and they never replied
I hate Aromaleigh now.
¬¬


----------



## shellyky (Jun 26, 2009)

i ordered the 'pop' kit and another one and some little jars from TKB and their packaging and shipping was just fantastic---i had no idea i woud get that much from a 'sample' size! they're HUGE.  I could fill probably five 5g jars full of each color.  i should have bought more jars LOL 

the colors are amazing, they really stick, and well, 'pop' if you will.  I'll be ordering from them again due to their great Cust service.


----------



## Kragey (Nov 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shellyky* 

 
_i ordered the 'pop' kit and another one and some little jars from TKB and their packaging and shipping was just fantastic---i had no idea i woud get that much from a 'sample' size! they're HUGE.  I could fill probably five 5g jars full of each color.  i should have bought more jars LOL 

the colors are amazing, they really stick, and well, 'pop' if you will.  I'll be ordering from them again due to their great Cust service._

 
I need jars that are at LEAST 15g to fit my TKB pigment "samples." That company rocks my world so hardcore, it isn't even funny. If I have trouble with color "sticking," I apply it wet with a smidge of lotion (for liner), use a really good base (for all-over color), or mix the color with a bit of their matte texture base (multipurpose). They stay on me all day, though they do "fade" a bit after 5 or 6 hours if you aren't primered to high heck.

However, if you buy from TKB, BE SURE TO BUY JARS, TOO! Their bags tend to get little holes during shipping, and when you open them, pigment just flies everywhere. T_T I always repot my pigments anyway, but with TKB, it's a must.

I also really love MakeupGeek.com's store for Ben Nye pigment samples. She sells 1/4 tsp. for about $2.50 a piece, and Ben Nye pigments are absolutely WONDERFUL! Marlena also sells MAC pigment samples, but I can't bring myself to pay $4 per sample. 

Archetype Cosmetics sells super-unique colors for $0.25 per 1/4 tsp. sample, but you have to wait forever for the samples to get to you; most people say their average wait is about 2 months. Still, you can get a crap ton of samples for $10, shipping included.

Detrivore Cosmetics DOES charge more per 1/4 tsp. sample than most companies, but the costumer service has never failed me and the colors are really nice.


----------



## daphneM (Nov 20, 2009)

Detrivore charges $1 for the 1/4 tsp baggies. The 5 gram jars you get from her for $3 are full to the brim and are much more than 1/4 tsp - probably more like a full teaspoon


----------



## Kragey (Nov 21, 2009)

Yeah, I love Detrivore...if I ask for pots without sifters, they gladly grant my wishes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I wanted to add EvilShades.com, because they are also including samples of their new blushes, and a full pot of their lip colors is super-cheap. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I haven't bought from them yet, but their stuff looks interesting!


----------



## Kragey (Nov 21, 2009)

So, um, I thought the stackable CraftMore jars from Wal-Mart were about 20 grams. Hence, I bought TKB's stackable 20 gram jars with my last order, and I bought 12 so I'd have some leftover.

Well, I suck at eyeball measurements. 1 tablespoon = 2 20 gram jars, filled to the brim, with more than enough leftover in the baggie for a 1/2 tsp sample. Proof:






Eek.  These jars are a little funny, too--the pigment gets stuck and random places--and while I'm not fussing too much because hey, you get a ridiculous amount of pigment to begin with, I think I'm going to stick with CraftMore jars from now on, at least whenever possible.

I'll be making a haul thread with this stuff in it for better comparison.


----------



## FLYSKYHiGH (Nov 23, 2009)

I agree with TKB! They're amazing :]. I do know there's a min. order amount though (I believe it's $15).


----------



## shatteredshards (Nov 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FLYSKYHiGH* 

 
_I agree with TKB! They're amazing :]. I do know there's a min. order amount though (I believe it's $15)._

 
Almost - $20 USD (the policy page says $19.50 now that I doublecheck, but I know I saw $20 specifically earlier this month).


----------



## FLYSKYHiGH (Nov 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shatteredshards* 

 
_Almost - $20 USD (the policy page says $19.50 now that I doublecheck, but I know I saw $20 specifically earlier this month)._

 
Oh wow, they most definitely raised it! The last time I ordered was roughly a year ago... have you tried any great micas from them? (There are too many colors to chose from! )


----------



## Kragey (Nov 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FLYSKYHiGH* 

 
_Oh wow, they most definitely raised it! The last time I ordered was roughly a year ago... have you tried any great micas from them? (There are too many colors to chose from! )_

 

When I first ordered from them, the minimum order was $15. Now it's $19.50.

Out of the colors I currently have, my personal favorites are Indian Blue, Hot Mama, Apple Blossom, Soft Black, True Green, Umber, and of course, the pop sampler. Some texture base never hurts, either.


----------



## shatteredshards (Nov 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FLYSKYHiGH* 

 
_Oh wow, they most definitely raised it! The last time I ordered was roughly a year ago... have you tried any great micas from them? (There are too many colors to chose from! )_

 
I have a few that I got through Aromaleigh when she was still doing the Pure Hues line - I liked it because I could throw a few of those samples in along with other ones I was getting.

The minimum order amount is pretty much what has kept me from trying a TKB order. I usually place small orders (about $10) every couple weeks or so, and while the quantity from TKB is awesome, yes, generally I'd rather buy samples of blended, hand-created shades and get more colors for the money. Because my work's dress code is so picky, I don't wear makeup too often, and so sample baggies last me awhile.


----------

